# Informe vida laboral



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Sorry, another question from me!

In order to get my residency here, we need to provide a few documents to prove that I'm married to someone who is paying Social Security etc.
One of these is his Informe Vida Laboral, which they (at the police station/office where we took the residency forms) say he can get from the Social Security office. They will no longer accept a letter stating how much he'll earn as he has now started work. I understand that this IVL is a formal document listing all the places you've worked in Spain.

Has anyone had to do this? The HR ladies at his work say he won't be able to get it as he hasn't been here long enough...

:confused2:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

goingtobcn said:


> Sorry, another question from me!
> 
> In order to get my residency here, we need to provide a few documents to prove that I'm married to someone who is paying Social Security etc.
> One of these is his Informe Vida Laboral, which they (at the police station/office where we took the residency forms) say he can get from the Social Security office. They will no longer accept a letter stating how much he'll earn as he has now started work. I understand that this IVL is a formal document listing all the places you've worked in Spain.
> ...


I didn't have to do this, because I registered long before the requirement for it, but I do know a lot of people who have................. & the HR ladies are correct - he hasn't been here long enough - heck - he hasn't even been paid yet has he??!!

won't they accept his work contract??


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> I didn't have to do this, because I registered long before the requirement for it, but I do know a lot of people who have................. & the HR ladies are correct - he hasn't been here long enough - heck - he hasn't even been paid yet has he??!!
> 
> won't they accept his work contract??


Today was his first day!! 

They were very specific in telling us that we needed this rather than a contract, but the contract will have to do... They knew that we'd only just arrived, so I don't understand why they think we'd be able to get it...

Thank you again


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Just to update this in case anyone searches for it, we *were* able to get an informe de vida laboral from the Seguridad Social, even though his first day at work in his first job in Spain was on Monday! (Contract started on 1st Nov, which is shown on the document).
Just in case anyone needs it


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

goingtobcn said:


> Just to update this in case anyone searches for it, we *were* able to get an informe de vida laboral from the Seguridad Social, even though his first day at work in his first job in Spain was on Monday! (Contract started on 1st Nov, which is shown on the document).
> Just in case anyone needs it


I have to admit I am gobsmacked at this!!

good news though!


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> I have to admit I am gobsmacked at this!!
> 
> good news though!


So were we! Just relieved we don't have to go back to that place with the queues and the tickets and the angry lady and more tickets and more queues... 



Also, he can now access his Informe de Vida Laboral online anytime if he so desires!


----------



## Leonardino (Oct 31, 2017)

For a very long time the administration in Spain has ceased to be a handful of angry lords and windows with long lines... I don't know if we're talking about a black and white movie from the 60s or if it's a typical association, along with bulls and the "ole", but for quite some time now, with a simple text message you can apply for a working life while you're sitting on the subway and you're wearing a cappuccino.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Leonardino said:


> For a very long time the administration in Spain has ceased to be a handful of angry lords and windows with long lines... I don't know if we're talking about a black and white movie from the 60s or if it's a typical association, along with bulls and the "ole", but for quite some time now, with a simple text message you can apply for a working life while you're sitting on the subway and you're wearing a cappuccino.


I don't know about wearing a cappuccino, but yes, things have moved on since 2012, when this thread was opened...

Don't forget to check the dates when you are answering posts


----------

